# Southwest Minnesota Gobbler DOWN!!



## Whackin-N-Stackin (Jul 16, 2010)

Finally got to pull trigger came in at 7 o clock just about to leave. he strutted up to about 40 yards gave a gobble and BANG!!
24 pounds
10 1/2 inch beard
only one hooked in spur at 3/4 inch


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Nice bird..... Congrats on the hunt.

This spring has been crazy with the weather.

Good job again.


----------



## TEALMAN (Sep 27, 2006)

Good bird for sure, always nice when they do what you want.


----------



## Whackin-N-Stackin (Jul 16, 2010)

]always nice when they do what you want.[/quote said:


> thats for sure not the bird i had been watching for the 2 weeks before but still a good one. hunted all day saturday and sunday and most of monday and only saw 7 turkeys with the only tom being the one i shot. i think it was aroound 29 hours total in the woods in the 3 days. saw over 20 turkeys the day before my season started and then they just dissapeared.


----------

